# hunting turkey over bait... what would you do?



## Wetzel (Feb 22, 2008)

If you were pretty certain that a good friend of yours was hunting turkey over bait every season, what would you do?


----------



## stev (Feb 22, 2008)

dont hunt with him.being he knows its illegal.he will eventually get caught on his own.I had a friend that did the same thing ,he got busted .


----------



## hawglips (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd let him know what I thought about it.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 22, 2008)

stev said:


> dont hunt with him.being he knows its illegal.



i agree just don't go with him, cause sooner or later he will get caught and you don't want to be anywhere around when it happens. hd a cousin of mine that was in a club in hancock co about 8 years ago and on opening morning the gw came in and closed the place down for baiting, everyone got ticketed except him, he said the gw made him take them down to where he was hunting and show them there was no corn out but they shut the whole club down for 2 weeks


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 22, 2008)

Call the GW and report the baiting and ask that your name be left out and not made public. Not hard at all. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 22, 2008)

stev said:


> dont hunt with him.being he knows its illegal.he will eventually get caught on his own.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> agree...and i wouldn't turn him in.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2008)

I got in to this once.  NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Feb 22, 2008)

tell him baitings a great idea and that dnr has an award for him


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 22, 2008)

A new guy in our club a few years back put out corn before bow season.  We made him pick up every peice.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Feb 22, 2008)

Dont turn him in!!! My buddy was doing that! I  had a couple of business cards of a local warden I put a note on the back of one to "make sure their aint a single grain next time I come by" Have a Good Day! And put it in a ziplock and and tied it to a stick and drove the stick in the middle of the corn pile... That boy AINT ever done it again And I aint ever toldem either it was us!! We still get a good laugh with that one! He preeches all the time tellin folks it aint worth  baiting they'll getcha eventually!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 22, 2008)

gottabowhunt said:


> Dont turn him in!!! My buddy was doing that! I  had a couple of business cards of a local warden I put a note on the back of one to "make sure their aint a single grain next time I come by" Have a Good Day! And put it in a ziplock and and tied it to a stick and drove the stick in the middle of the corn pile... That boy AINT ever done it again And I aint ever toldem either it was us!! We still get a good laugh with that one! He preeches all the time tellin folks it aint worth  baiting they'll getcha eventually!



Thats a good 1 there, wetzel, from these 2 threads I'd find some new friends that werent gamehog poachers before you get caught up in the middle of it.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Feb 22, 2008)

Now, by bait, do you mean a chufa patch or just plain yeller yelper?


----------



## Scoutman (Feb 22, 2008)

No win situation.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Feb 22, 2008)

Let him get caught without you turning him in and keep a friend just warn him good friends are hard to find.


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 22, 2008)

Killdee said:


> wetzel, from these 2 threads I'd find some new friends that werent gamehog poachers before you get caught up in the middle of it.


I didn't really have anyone in mind when I posted these two threads although I know a few people whose hunting methods are questionable.  Really wondering what others would do in these situations.



urbaneruralite said:


> Now, by bait, do you mean a chufa patch or just plain yeller yelper?


Nothing wrong with hunting over a chufa patch or clover patch.  I believe bird seed is the bait of choice for the poachers I know which wouldn't be legal.


----------



## fountain (Feb 22, 2008)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Let him get caught without you turning him in and keep a friend just warn him good friends are hard to find.





i can't agree more--it will save trouble in the end.  kinda like the don't see, don't tell poilcy!


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 22, 2008)

the best thang is choose yo friends from ones who respect the law a not break it every chance they get...... its a crime .


----------



## cletus T (Feb 24, 2008)

yea stay clear of hunting with him, even if you dont hunt over baite people will say that you do also.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 24, 2008)

cletus T said:


> yea stay clear of hunting with him, even if you dont hunt over baite people will say that you do also.



This is true and baiters and night shooters even if they quit, if they ever kill a nice deer or turkey, no one will belive they ever killed it legal. Regaining your good reputation is a hard thing to do.


----------



## dixiesportsman (Feb 24, 2008)

dont hunt with him, i just can't rat anyone out, i understand it is wrong and he is a grown man and makes his own decisions, he will probably eventually get caught, if you describe him as a (good friend) are you willing to lose that im not.  Really think about how many good friends you have, i dont have many.  So let them be, if you dont agree with it, it is simple stay away and dont get caught up in it.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2008)

Tell him what you think and don't hunt with him.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 24, 2008)

make fun of him,downgrade all of his kills...When he approaches with a 10" bearded turkey just have a smart comment about how hard it must be to wait over corn,and how well earned his turkey is,and how one day you wish you can kill them like that.Ask him to give you the secret to hunting like a real hunter.


----------



## dorkmen (Feb 25, 2008)

Randy said:


> I got in to this once.  NEVER AGAIN!



LOL, I would listen to his advice and his father's.


----------



## rabbid-559 (Feb 26, 2008)

what if you paid alot of $$$$$$$$$$$$ for a hunting lease and "your friend" hunted over bait and killed turkeys do you think he would stop at the bag limit of 3? (hint) NO do you think he would kill hens? HE'S STEALING FROM YOU! he's not your friend to start with. Why don't you let him steal from your house also.


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 26, 2008)

rabbid-559 said:


> what if you paid alot of $$$$$$$$$$$$ for a hunting lease and "your friend" hunted over bait and killed turkeys do you think he would stop at the bag limit of 3? (hint) NO do you think he would kill hens? HE'S STEALING FROM YOU! he's not your friend to start with. Why don't you let him steal from your house also.


The poachers I know generally hunt on public land, so they're actually stealing from all of us...


----------



## rabbid-559 (Feb 26, 2008)

The NWTF Officer of the year for Florida made every single case last season on private land most parcels under 100 acres. I know this for a Fact (trust me) the Officers that work public land around the same area make about 1/10th the cases he does.


----------



## deer_hunter73 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Baiting Turkeys*

Wouldnt bother me, got enough other stuff to worry about !


----------

